# MAC OS wavetable creation software



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 2, 2019)

Anybody know of Mac OSX based software for wavetable creation software?

Able to be used for VPS avenger import?


Thanks


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 2, 2019)

Never used Avenger so I can't say for sure, but this is a great wavetable tool for Mac OS that might be worth a shot:

http://synthtech.com/waveedit/


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 2, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> Never used Avenger so I can't say for sure, but this is a great wavetable tool for Mac OS that might be worth a shot:
> 
> http://synthtech.com/waveedit/


I am going to try out its operation, but it might be what I am looking for.
thanks!


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 10, 2019)

If you have NI Reaktor a buddy of mine made a suit of tools for creation of wavetables - under Wavemaster's Bundle on his Gumroad page - https://gumroad.com/jonathantremblay
There's also Audioterm, an old project from a developer who's sadly become quite ill but is still slowly working on a V2. I've had no problem running the Win version under Wine on my Mac - https://www.facebook.com/Audioterm/
The software is pretty unusual but there are a few videos showing how to use it, once you get the hang of it it's not bad at all.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 11, 2019)

Empty Vessel said:


> ....


Just wanted to say I love your patch libraries EV  
(Nothing more to see here, just being a fanboy.. Keep up the great work )


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 11, 2019)

jcrosby said:


> Just wanted to say I love your patch libraries EV
> (Nothing more to see here, just being a fanboy.. Keep up the great work )



:D Thank you so much for the kind words! Very much appreciated!


----------

